# Ovary pain 3 months after failed IVF - is this normal?



## Niceanimal (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi ladies

I'm three months past the end of my second failed IVF cycle and I've been getting some pain that's concerning me. I've had twinges in my ovaries since the IVF ended but this past week or so it has become worse and more constant. It's nothing that paracetamol won't fix but I am worried that it is a sign of something bad, like ovarian cancer (ok, I admit I am a hypochondriac  ).

I went to the GP today and they said I may have some cysts due to the IVF (I have PCOS anyway) and that I should just take painkillers and come back if I get other symptoms. That has reassured me a bit but I can't find evidence on Dr Google that this is normal.

Has anyone else had pain this long after IVF? 

Thanks ladies.


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Niceanimal, 

I don't really know if I have experience of this or not but what I do know is that after 2 x ectopics, 7 cycles of clomid and a failed ICSI cycle that I am MUCH more aware of my body and what it is doing! Pains, niggles, twinges that I probably wouldn't have noticed before I now analyse to try and figure out what they are, where they're coming from etc! 

Sorry I'm not any help but I didn't want to read and run. Hopefully someone will come along and help (at least more then I did!). I hope your pains settle down soon, maybe keep a diary of when they occur, see if there's a pattern 

K x


----------



## Niceanimal (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks kazza - I really appreciate the response and know exactly what you mean!I was bad enough before all this but now I am hyper-aware of every sensation. I definitely am in pain but I guess that is not so much of a surprise given what my body has been through. The diary is a good idea. 

Big congrats on your BFP btw! Best of luck.


----------

